# Heath Ohio, Female, Adult, Licking County Animal.



## Number1sticky (Nov 20, 2008)

<span style='font-family: Courier New'>Did you know that over 7 million dogs and cats are killed each year because there are not homes for them? 

<span style="color: #FF0000">I don't know what she will be put down. But I think they only hold their animals about a week.</span>

If you would like to know more about this dog or would like to know if she is still available call the shelter at 740-349-6562 or email at [email protected]. <span style="color: #FF0000">If you do contact them about the dog make sure that you include the dog's number which is "1605"</span> 

"Name": 1605 
Age: Adult 
Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Gender: Female 
Size: 50-75 Pounds-Large 
Species: Dog 
Date Available: 11/18/0008 
Spayed: Yes (or will be when adopted) 
Vaccinations: 7-way DA2PPvL+Cv & rabies. 

This is what it says about her on petfinder: 
This gal looks so sad too, See they all know santa is coming and they know there is no chimney at the pound and they are afraid they won't get gifts if they are still there so don't leave this gal there. 

Adoption fee is 85.00 for all dogs. 
This includes spay/neuter first vacc,worming, tags, rabies at time of spay/neuter. 

This dog is only $85 

Adoption Fees: 
A. 7-way vaccination. It is important that you request any booster vaccinations that your pet may need from your veterinarian. 
B. Deworming. This does not guarantee that your dog will remain worm-free. Please take a stool sample to your veterinarian on the initial visit. 
C. Rabies vaccination, administered at the time of the spay/neuter. 
D. Spay/Neuter- Your pet will be scheduled for the first available RASCAL spay/neuter clinic. 

This is what it says about this adorable little girl on the shelter's website: 
All adoptions include a 7-way DA2PPvL+Cv vaccination, spay or neuter, rabies vaccination at the time of the spay or neuter, and dewormer to administer at home. 

This is a link to her on petfinder: 
<span style="color: #FF0000">http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12394064</span> 
Or you could search for her (just type in her info): 
http://www.lcounty.com/ac/lcaso/frmSearch.aspx 

Here is the link to the shelter she is at: 
http://www.lcounty.com/ac/lcaso 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH235.html (Petfinder) 

You can read more about this breed at: 
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/germanshepherd.htm 
Or 
http://www.akc.org/breeds/german_shepherd_dog/index.cfm 

<span style="color: #FF0000">The Licking County Animal Control is a very high kill shelter </span>because there are not enough people out there to give these poor animals loving homes. Over 7 million dogs and cats are killed each year because there are not homes for them. And that doesn't count the numbers that die of starvation, disease, the elements or being hit by cars. Please think adoption first. 

I am not at all connected to the shelter I don't know much about them. You can email me if you want but I won't be able to tell you more that what's on the website. I just found the shelter through petfinder and felt sorry for the shelter because they don't have enough homes as they do animals. But I did get permission from the shelter to list there animals. 

<span style="color: #FF0000">Please save a shelter dog today. 
It means the world to them. </span></span>


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

This is a duplicate. She's already listed here.


----------

